# pas de dolby atmos sur netflix apple tv 4K 2021



## thepretender57 (23 Mai 2021)

Bonjour , me voilà heureux possesseur d'une apple tv 4K 2021 , j'ai donc installé plusieurs application dont Netflix , or je m'aperçois que les films et series sont bien visible en dolby vision mais pour ce qui est du son je n'ai que du 5.1 . Je précise que ma télé ainsi que mes enceintes sont bien compatible car j'ai bien le logo dolby atmos en passant par l'application native Netflix de ma tv mais pas sur l'apple tv . L'option est bien activé dans les préférences de l'apple tv et le câble est un hdmi en version 2.1. Je sèche un peu je comprends pas pourquoi çà ne marche pas en passant par l'apple tv . si quelqu'un a une idée je lui en serait reconnaissant


----------



## Membre supprimé 1173295 (29 Mai 2021)

J’ai une TV 4K, l’Apple TV 4K (pas le modèle qui vient de sortir) et une barre de son Dolby Atmos.

Pareil : pas de Dolby Atmos sur Netflix (quand ce que je regarde est en Dolby Atmos) alors que je l’ai avec Apple TV +.

D’après l’aide de Netflix, ça dépend d’un réglage dans son compte Netflix.

Mais, dans mon cas, ça ne change rien et j’ai l’impression que le problème est général.

Donc je fais sans.


----------



## Eric_ (6 Juin 2021)

Bonsoir,

Là je peux vous renseigner sur ce point ayant eu le même questionnement que vous  et ma réponse ne va pas vous plaire 

Déjà, il faut que votre TV possède un port HDMI e-arc sinon... Vous serez comme moi et il vous faudra ajouter un boitier du type de ce que propose HD FURY sinon cela passe en PCM Multicannal 5.1

Pour avoir du son en Dolby Atmos sur Netflix il faut que le son du film soit en anglais et pas en Français...

Testé sur une Sonos ARC et un Apple TV 4k 2021 et je n'ai eu du Dolby ATMOS affiché sur l'application qu'en changeant la langue du film.

Pour l'exemple, cherchez un film sur Netflix, par exemple "underground" puisque c'est avec celui-là que j'avais testé, lancez le en français, vous aurez du PCM Multicannal 5.1, changez l'audio en anglais et... Dolby ATMOS est ok


----------



## Membre supprimé 1173295 (16 Juin 2021)

Eric_ a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Là je peux vous renseigner sur ce point ayant eu le même questionnement que vous  et ma réponse ne va pas vous plaire
> 
> ...



Je viens de faire un test sur une série espagnole : en VO j’ai bien le Dolby Atmos (et pas de HDMI e-arc, seulement HDMI ARC).


----------



## Eric_ (16 Juin 2021)

Bonsoir,

Cela confirme donc qu'il n'y a pas de Dolby Atmos en VF


----------



## sebnutt (29 Septembre 2021)

Eric_ a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Cela confirme donc qu'il n'y a pas de Dolby Atmos en VF


C'est assez courant, en effet, de ne voir de l'Atmos que sur la VO. C'est également le cas sur les BR 4K : peu de films ont une VF encodée en Atmos.


----------

